# Gigabyte Aero 15X oder lieber auf  Intel Core i7-8850H warten?



## iAcki (4. Januar 2018)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

da mein altes Samsung Harris r580 mich so langsam richtig nervt, habe ich nun überlegt mir ein neues Notebook zu kaufen (ja meine Signatur, ich versteh schon). Ich will aber auch auf der Couch bequem meinen Quellcode tippen können (Visual Studio und PHPStorm) und brauch dazu auch gelegentlich einen virtuellen Client (im Moment nutze ich einfach einen zweiten PC, da das Samsung das sonst nicht packt).

Darüber hinaus habe ich auch vor (sofern das überhaupt "gut" funktioniert) Videos (GoPro Hero 6 / 1080p) zu schneiden, bzw. hab mir das schön gemalt ... ich liege auf der Couch und glotz bissl TV und schnibbel an den Videos. Dass das mit einem "richtigen" PC besser geht, davon gehe ich aus, aber mit ein wenig Geduld und Proxy - Dateien sollte das eigentlich auch gehen. 

An sich bin ich der Überzeugung, dass ich einen Monitor mit mehr als FHD brauche, da ich so mehr Platz in der Breite habe. Nach lesen diverser Tests bin ich schon fast überzeugt, dass ich mit FHD besser beraten bin (wegen der Skalierung unter Windows - manche Programme haben damit echt Probleme, wenn die Auflösung größer ist).

Was mir sehr wichtig ist, ist ein Nummernblock, beleuchtete Tastatur und ein mattes Display ... aso und das Gewicht auch - bis 2.5kg.
Leider gefallen mir viele Notebooks nicht, welche meinen Anforderungen genügen, so dass das Aero das einzige Notebook ist, das alle Kriterien gut erfüllt. 

Nun das ABER:

Nach langem Hin und Her wäre ich sogar bereit meine Prinzipien etwas über Board zu schmeißen und mich dem Schenker 17" ergeben (ist ja auch nur 5cm breiter als das Harris): Schenker XMG PRO 17-L17 Gaming Notebook 17,3" WQHD 120Hz, Core i7-7700HQ, 16GB RAM, 1TB+250GB SSD, GTX 1060 6GB, Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Hier würde ich aber ggf. direkt über die Seite von Schenker bestellen und die Grafikkarte tauschen.

Noch mal meine Anforderungen:

- eigentlich mehr als FHD
- Nummernblock
- beleuchtete Tastatur
- mattes Display
- 16 GB Ram
- Größe eigentlich 15"
- Gewicht eigentlich nur bis 2.5kg

Anwendung:

- Programmieren (Visual Studio - PHPStorm)
- Videoschnitt in kleinerem Umfang und nur aus Hobby
- vielleicht auch mal Zocken, aber eher nicht, dafür hab ich meinen "richtigen" PC <- diesen Punkt kann man echt vernachlässigen


Budget bis 2500 / 2600 €

Naja, oder nun alles vergessen und noch bis März auf die neuen Intel warten?

Gruß Christian


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (4. Januar 2018)

https://www.mysn.de/xmg-ultimate-gaming-laptops/xmg-ultra-15-l17

Ich denke hier wirst du am ehesten das bekommen was du willst!


----------



## iAcki (4. Januar 2018)

Hi,

vielen Dank für deinen Vorschlag, nur leider ist mir das echt zu klobig und einen DTR such ich ja eigentlich nicht so ganz.

Gruß Christian


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (4. Januar 2018)

Gerade der Wunsch der höheren Auflösung macht das ganze Schwierig!
Hier eine eventuelle weitere Alternative! Aorus X5 v7 (X5V7-DE422T) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Deswegen lande ich grundsätzlich bei weiteren DTR´s.

Vielleicht hilft diese Auswahl:  Notebooks mit Display-Größe: 15.x", Display-Auflösung ab 2560x1600, RAM: ab 16GB, RAM-Typ: DDR4, Besonderheiten: beleuchtete Tastatur/mit Nummernblock Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mySN.de (5. Januar 2018)

Hallo iAcki,

wenn du auf der Suche nach einer Alternative für das Aero15 bist könnte unser SCHENKER KEY 15 evtl. was für dich sein: SCHENKER KEY 15 Laptop

15.6" FHD oder UHD Display
i7-7700HQ
GTX 1060 (Max-P) oder GTX 1070 (Max-Q)

ca. 2,2kg Gewicht
18mm Bauhöhe
Grundfläche etwas größer als Aero15


Falls du weitere Fragen hast stehen wir dir gerne zur Verfügung.


Grüße,
XMG|Thomas


----------



## iAcki (5. Januar 2018)

Hi,

das Key habe ich auch schon gesehen und war gaaaanz kurz davor es zu bestellen, doch dann habe ich einen Bericht gefunden, welcher meinte, dass das Display nicht so hell und auch die Farbwiedergabe nicht ganz so genau ist. Da ich ja auch bissl Video schnibbeln will, brauche ich dann schon ein genaueres Display, ansonsten bringt ja die Farbkorrektur nix. Das 4K Display für den 17 Zöller hat dagegen ein sehr, sehr gutes Display (1000:1 und 100% RGB), laut "Panellook.com") und ist am Ende nur 4cm breiter als mein Harris, aber leider dafür schwerer ..... man kann aber wahrscheinlich nicht alles haben und Full HD ist halt im Moment noch Standard bei Notebooks ...

Schlussendlich ist es nun dieses geworden:

XMG PRO 17 GAMING LAPTOP

• 17.3" UHD (4K) IPS | non-glare | G-SYNC
• NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 | 8 GB GDDR5
• Intel Core i7-7700HQ | 2,80 - 3,80 GHz | 4 Kerne / 8 Threads | 6 MB Cache | 45 Watt
• 16 GB (2x8) DDR4 RAM HyperX Impact | 2400 MHz | CL15
• ohne SSD
• ohne SSD
• ohne Festplatte
• ohne externes Laufwerk
• Rivet Networks Killer Wireless-AC 1535 | inkl. Bluetooth 4.2
• 24M. Pickup&Return Garantie
• Basis - Schnell-Reparatur innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate
• ohne Betriebssystem
• ohne Microsoft Office
• Beleuchtete Multicolor Tastatur | Deutsch
• Metallgehäuse mit XMG-Logo (ID: XPR17L17)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob 4K und 17" überhaupt zusammenpassen .... Klar wird da skaliert, aber die Anwendungen müssen dies ja auch korrekt umsetzen können. Ich hoffe echt, dass ich keine Fehlentscheidung getroffen habe und euch nicht unnötige Arbeit mache.

Wenn "ihr" aber schon mal hier seid, dann wollte ich fragen, ob ich noch eine Auftragsbestätigung bekomme oder ob die "Eingangsbestätigung" reicht? Ich habe nämlich Vorkasse ausgewählt und bin unsicher, ob ich nun überweisen soll oder nicht? Meine Auftragsnummer lautet: 101116 

Gruß Christian


----------



## mySN.de (8. Januar 2018)

Hi iAcki,

wo hast du den Bericht über das KEY 15 denn gelesen?
Hier die Werte aus unserem Testlabor:

SCHENKER KEY 15 - FHD IPS Display
95% sRGB
74% AdobeRGB
av. Brightness 364cd/m²

SCHENKER KEY 15 - UHD IPS Display
99% sRGB
72% AdobeRGB
Av. brightness 281cd/m²

XMG PRO 17 - UHD IPS Display
100% sRGB
99% AdobeRGB
Av. brightness 301cd/m²


Den UHD Vergleich gewinnt das PRO 17 zwar, allerdings sind die beiden Displayvarianten des KEY 15 ebenfalls sehr gut.

Zu deiner Bestellung: Im Laufe des Tages sollte die Auftragsbestätigung folgen, nach welcher du die Überweisung durchführen kannst.
Deine Bestellung ist komplett auf Lager, es sollte also nach Zahlungseingang recht schnell geliefert werden.

Grüße,
XMG|Thomas


----------



## iAcki (8. Januar 2018)

Hallo Thomas,

wie es scheint habe mich doch verlesen .... oder durch die "vielen" Varianten in der Nummer geirrt 
Es tut mir leid und ich ziehe meine Aussage zurück! Das Display ist wirklich sehr gut.

Hmm, nun hab ich das 17" schon bestellt.

Gruß Christian


----------



## mySN.de (8. Januar 2018)

Noch ist es nicht zu spät um sich um zu entscheiden, falls du möchtest 

Grüße,
XMG|Thomas


----------



## iAcki (8. Januar 2018)

Na dann entscheide ich mich noch mal um!
Ist es ok, wenn ich die andere Bestellung per PayPal zahle oder büßt ihr da massig ein?

Mein Hintergedanke ist der, wenn das Notebook am Freitag bei mir eintrifft (wenn das überhaupt so schnell geht), dann muss ich es nicht von der Post holen, da ich da Home-Office habe.

Gruß Christian


----------



## mySN.de (8. Januar 2018)

Hi iAcki,

du kannst ohne Probleme Paypal nehmen. Setze einfach eine neue Bestellung mit Paypal auf. Bitte achte darauf, dass deine Lieferadresse bei Paypal hinterlegt ist.


Die "alte" PRO 17 Bestellung stornierst du einfach mit einer kurzen Antwort auf die Eingangsbestätigung vom Freitag.


Grüße,
XMG|Thomas


----------



## iAcki (8. Januar 2018)

Hi Thomas,

alles klar ... hab ich gemacht. 
Vielen dank nochmals für den Hinweis mit dem Display ... doch lohnenswert für euch hier im Forum 

Hab nun diese Konfiguration bestellt:

• 15.6" UHD (3840 x 2160) IPS | non-glare
• NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 | 6 GB GDDR5
• Intel Core i7-7700HQ | 2,80 - 3,80 GHz | 4 Kerne / 8 Threads | 6 MB Cache | 45 Watt
• 32 GB (2x16) DDR4 RAM HyperX Impact | 2400 MHz | CL15
• ohne SSD
• 1000 GB Samsung 850 EVO Series
• ohne externes Laufwerk
• Rivet Networks Killer Wireless-AC 1535 | inkl. Bluetooth 4.2
• 24M. Pickup&Return Garantie inkl. einem Geräte Check-Up
• Premium - Schnell-Reparatur innerhalb der halben Garantie-Laufzeit
• ohne Betriebssystem
• ohne Microsoft Office
• Beleuchtete Tastatur | Deutsch
• Metall-Gehäuse mit Schenker-Logo (ID: SP955Hx)

Nun heißt es warten (hoffentlich auf Freitag).

Gruß Christian


----------



## mySN.de (11. Januar 2018)

Hallo iAcki,

habe gerade gesehen, dass deine Bestellung am Mittwoch bei uns raus ist und vermutlich heute zugestellt wird. Ich würde mich über Feedback zum Gerät freuen wenn du es ordentlich getestet hast. Das SCHENKER KEY 15 ist ja noch recht neu und bislang liegt mir da noch kein Feedback von Kunden vor.

Grüße,
XMG|Thomas


----------



## iAcki (11. Januar 2018)

Mach ich. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## Falkone667 (16. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich denke, hier warten der eine oder andere auf ein paar Zeilen zum  KEY 15...


----------



## mySN.de (16. Januar 2018)

Hi Falkone667,

gib iAcki noch etwas Zeit mit seinem neuen Gerät, er wird bestimmt etwas posten wenn er Zeit dafür hat. 
Ich bin aber mal so frei und zitiere ihn aus einer PN: "_KEY15 ist wirklich ein absolut geiles Notebook. Ich habe das ganze Wochenende damit arbeiten können und gebe es nie wieder her"__

_Falls du Fragen hast die ich dir evtl. beantworten leg gerne los.

Grüße,
XMG|Thomas


----------



## iAcki (16. Januar 2018)

Falkone667 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich denke, hier warten der eine oder andere auf ein paar Zeilen zum  KEY 15...



Hi Falkone667,

wie Thomas schon gesagt hat, brauche ich noch kurz. Ich kann es aber schon einmal empfehlen. Es ist echt sehr leise (nach der Installation von Windows braucht es aber ein wenig Zeit, um die ganzen Updates zu laden -- da war ich recht ungeduldig, da es in diesem Zeitraum doch recht "hörbar" war -- laut iPhone - App so um die 45 / 46db - danach ist es aber ausgesprochen ruhig) und macht seinen Job sehr gut. Die Akkulaufzeit ist auch ok, bzw. fehlt mir hier die Referenz. Bei Office / Programmiertätigkeiten (Visual Studio, PHPStorm/XAMPP und mehreren Browsersessions in Chrome) hält der Akku so 3 bis 3 1/2 Stunden. Das Gewicht liegt so bei 2.2Kg (mit unserer Küchenwaage gewogen und die ist eigentlich ziemlich genau, bzw. stimmt mit der von der Post immer bis auf wenige Gramm überein) und somit macht er sich auch gut auf dem Schoß, auch mehrere Stunden lang.  Von der Ausstattung her muss mal selbst wissen was man haben will, aber meines Erachtens lohnt sich die Max-Q nicht, die 1060 ist für FHD völlig ausreichend, aber hier musst du Zocker fragen. Ich Spiele nur Banished und Cities Skylines auf dem KEY, der Rest läuft auf meinem "großen" PC.

So, das soll es erst mal gewesen sein. Ein richtiges Fazit schreib ich mal so in 1 -2 Wochen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Falkone667 (16. Januar 2018)

Geil! Vielen Dank für das Feedback! Ich denke ich habe es jetzt so langsam und Bestellung geht die Woche noch raus (Schenker Woche  )

Ne andere Frage: vermisst du den Thunderbolt3 Port?


----------



## iAcki (17. Januar 2018)

Falkone667 schrieb:


> Ne andere Frage: vermisst du den Thunderbolt3 Port?



Nein, da ich im Moment keine Verwendung hierfür habe und eine externe Grafikkarte schließe ich auch nicht an. Ich habe noch einen Desktop PC mit Wasserkühlung, somit kommt eine leistungsstarke Grafikkarte in diesen ... ich zocke nicht so gern am Laptop, das ist mir zu umständlich und laut. 

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Desktop:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Christian

P.S.: Beim Schenker-Deal haste ja echt Glück gehabt ... da war ich wohl um eine Woche zu ungeduldig.  
Hätte ich mal locker 120€ gespart ... aber naja.


----------



## iAcki (9. Februar 2018)

Da ich leider nicht genau weiß, worauf es bei einem richtigen „Review“ ankommt, schreibe ich einfach mal frei von der Leber weg, was mir wichtig war und was aufgefallen ist.

Erst einmal zu meinen Anforderungen. Ich wollte ein Notebook mit ordentlich Power (hier aber hauptsächlich die CPU-Leistung), welches aber wiederrum nicht zu schwer und klobig ist, so dass ich es problemlos auf dem Schoß haben kann, ohne Angst vor Thrombose bekommen zu müssen. Als zweiten wichtigen Punkt ist hier das Display zu nennen, bzw. dessen Auflösung. Ich wollte ein 15“ Display mit mindestens WQHD Auflösung und habe mich tierisch geärgert, dass es nur FHD als native Auflösung gibt. Was jetzt aber im Nachhinein betrachtet mehr als nur Sinn ergibt. Leider ist es wirklich so, dass man auf einem Display 15“ (und wahrscheinlich 17“ ebenso) nur FHD in nativer Auflösung fahren kann, andernfalls wird die Schrift einfach zu klein.

Nach dem das nun geklärt war, habe ich mich auf die Suche nach einem geeigneten Begleiter gemacht und da ich von Hardware keinerlei Ahnung habe, war meine erste Anlaufstelle „Notebookcheck.de“ und die dort geführten Benchmark-Listen. Denn was lässt sich besser vergleich als Zahlen? 
Von diesen Benchmark-Listen aus habe ich mir dann die entsprechenden Tests durchgelesen und bin somit ziemlich schnell auf das …. nein, nicht Schenker … Gigabyte AERO15X gekommen und wollte es prompt bestellen (von ASUS und ACER halte ich persönlich nichts und bei DELL kostet mir der Name zu viel). Doch leider (jetzt aber zum Glück) war das Notebook nicht lieferbar und ist es glaube ich (Stand KW4 ´18) immer noch nicht. Somit musste eine adäquate Alternative her und irgendwie, ich kann es leider echt nicht mehr genau sagen, bin ich dann auf Schenker aufmerksam geworden. Da ich die Marke nicht kannte und auch zuvor noch nie gehört hatte, habe ich in meinem Freundeskreis mal rumgefragt, ob die denn Schenker kennen! (Jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein, irgendeiner hier im Forum hat einem anderen Nutzer mal Schenker empfohlen … das war es glaube) Und siehe da, die Marke war bekannt und auch positiv bekannt. Also habe ich mir die dort angebotenen Geräte einmal näher angesehen und war von der Möglichkeit der „Personalisierung“ sehr angetan. Meine erste Wahl fiel dann auf das XMG PRO17 mit 4K Display und ja, ich wollte eigentlich 15“, aber ich war bereit 17“ zu probieren. Meine Konfiguration habe ich dann hier in diesem Thread gepostet und nach eurer Meinung gefragt, denn eigentlich war und ist mir 17“ zu groß. Zu meinem Glück hatte dann Thomas vom MYSN diesen Thread hier gelesen und das Schenker KEY15 empfohlen, welches alle meine Anforderungen abdeckte. Also, erste Bestellung storniert und das KEY15 geordert.
Meine Konfiguration (die NVME SSD hatte ich noch da, war mal ein „Fehlkauf“):

- 15.6" UHD (3840 x 2160) IPS | non-glare
- NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 | 6 GB GDDR5
- Intel Core i7-7700HQ | 2,80 - 3,80 GHz | 4 Kerne / 8 Threads | 6 MB Cache | 45 Watt
- 32 GB (2x16) DDR4 RAM HyperX Impact | 2400 MHz | CL15
- 250GB Samsung 960 EVO
- 1000 GB Samsung 850 EVO Series
- ohne externes Laufwerk
- Rivet Networks Killer Wireless-AC 1535 | inkl. Bluetooth 4.2​
… Mein Notebook … ich habe mich schon lange nicht mehr so auf ein Paket gefreut!

*Verpackung / Transport*
Da alle Komponenten auf Lager waren, dauerte die Lieferung vom Zeitpunkt der Bestellung (per PayPal gezahlt) nur ganze 5 Tage. Klar sind andere Versandhändler schneller, aber da kann ich die Konfiguration nicht ändern.
Verschickt wird das Notebook in einer Umverpackung (ich hoffe das nennt man so) und darin befindet sich der eigentliche Notebookkarton. Das Notebook selbst ist nochmals mit Schaumstoff gegen Verrutschen, bzw. Beschädigungen gesichert. Das Notebook selbst steckt in einer Plastiktüte und das Display ist zusätzlich nochmals in einer Plastiktüte verpackt (also diese Tüte wurde einfach nur darübergestülpt) und wird mit einem blauen Brillenputztuch vor der Tastatur geschützt. Schon allein dieses blaue Tuch schreit: Willkommen bei Schenker!
Das Netzteil und der Kaltgerätestecker sind seitlich in einem Fach untergebracht und im mittleren Fach findet man die obligatorischen Schriftstücke und einen USB-Stick mit den Treibern.
Das „war“ es dann auch schon … 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Größe / Design / Beschaffenheit / Eindruck*
Die Produktabmessungen und das Gewicht kann man natürlich auf der Seite nachlesen, lediglich Größe und Gewicht des Netzteils sind nicht aufgeführt und deshalb hier noch mal zur Info. Ich persönlich hätte diese Information auch gerne vor dem Kauf gewusst, ob es Kaufentscheidend geworden wäre, würde ich jetzt stark anzweifeln. 
Das Netzteil ist 480g schwer und misst 16cm x 7,5cm x 2,5cm (L x B x H). Zum Vergleich habe ich das Netzteil neben die Verpackung meiner Samsung 250GB 960 EVO gestellt, vielleicht hat der ein oder andere so eine bessere Vorstellung von den Maßen.
Das Design des Notebooks ist sehr schlicht und weiß auf jeden Fall mit dem silbernen Farbakzent zu überzeugen. Ich persönlich bin kein Fan von aggressiven Designs, welche Zocker ansprechen sollen oder wen auch immer. Von Schenker selbst wird es in der Business Kategorie angesiedelt und hier gehört es auch definitiv hin. Die matte Oberfläche auf dem Displaydeckel wirkt sehr edel und hochwertig und zieht Fingerabdrücke gar nicht so stark an, wie ich das zuerst vermutet hätte (das Lenovo E470 meiner Freundin ist da wesentlich schlimmer). Das Schenker-Logo ist mit feinen Rillen versehen und strahlt in Chromoptik. Meinen Geschmack trifft das nicht ganz und ich hätte eher ein glattes und graues / anthrazit Logo gewollt, das würde dem Business-Stil eher entsprechen (IMHO).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Display*
Aufgeklappt werden kann es mit nur einer Hand, ohne dass das Display dabei zu schwammig wirkt. Natürlich wackelt es wenn man auf den Tisch haut, aber das sind ja nur extrem Situationen. Bei „normalem“ Gebrauch wackelt oder klappert da nichts. Die Farben wirken sehr satt und knackscharf! Ich habe in den Windowseinstellungen eine Skalierung von 200% eingestellt und somit eine Auflösung von 1920/1080 Bildpunkten. Die Farben wirken alle sehr kontrastreich ohne dabei aufdringlich zu sein oder die Augen in dunklen Umgebungen zu ermüden. Die Helligkeit ist ebenfalls ausreichend um in sehr hellen Umgebungen alles super erkennen zu können (direkte Sonneneinstrahlung konnte ich jetzt nicht testen … es ist Winter). Selbst wenn die Deckenleuchte direkt auf das Display „knallt“, ist alles noch immer gut zu lesen. Das wird wohl auch dem matten Display geschuldet sein. Ob man nun das 4K oder FHD Panel nehmen sollte kann ich leider nicht sagen. Ich persönlich mag das größere Display mehr und lebe mit den ggf. falsch skalierten Schriften in diversen Programmen. So hat zum Beispiel Outlook das Problem, dass eventuelle Fehlermeldungen in Emails zu klein sind (Warnhinweise für nicht automatisch geladene Bilder in HTML-Mails).

*Mauspad*
Die Handballenauflage und das Mauspad sind sehr gut dimensioniert, wobei das Pad nicht ganz mittig verbaut wurde, sondern leicht nach rechts gerückt ist. Innerhalb des Mauspads befindet sich auch ein Fingerabdruckscanner, welcher tadellos funktioniert (aber vielleicht machen das alle, ich hatte bisher noch keinen und kann diese Eigenschaft also schlecht vergleichen). Die Maustasten sind GOTT SEI DANK separat. Ich kann euch gar nicht sagen, wie sehr ich diese integrierten Tasten hasse!!! Der Druckpunkt ist super und der Tastenhub auch, aber was will man hier auch falsch machen, außer Sensor- oder zu kleine Tasten verbauen? Einzig die Gestensteuerung würde ich hier bemängeln, bzw. habe ich diese nach nur einem Tag deaktiviert. Inwiefern dies nun an mir lag oder am Treiber/Gerät vermag ich nicht zu sagen, jedoch passierte es mir ständig, dass ich anstatt zu scrollen, den Inhalt gezoomt habe. Das war mir dann auf Dauer doch zu nervig!

*Tastatur*
Die Tastatur bietet ein sehr gutes Feedback und hat ein angenehmes Geräusch, wobei dies laut Aussage meines Kumpels wohl eher Standard ist (er war überrascht, dass ich das so hervorhebe). Sie liegt gut auf und biegt sich nur ein wenig durch. Beim normalen Schreiben / Benutzen geschieht dies nicht, sondern muss mit etwas Druck provoziert. Die Tastaturbeleuchtung kann farblich individuell angepasst, in 3-Zonen aufgeteilt und in der Helligkeit verändert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lautsprecher*
Die Lautsprecher sind oberhalb der Tastatur angebracht und relativ klein. Der Klang ist sehr flach und bietet nur wenig bis gar keinen Bass. Es reicht aber aus, um Spotify zu hören, jedoch werden audiophile Menschen hier deutlich Abstriche machen müssen. Für meine Einsatzzwecke sind die „Brüllwürfel“ ausreichend und gezockt wird eh nur mit Kopfhörer. Hier werden einem jeweils ein separater Anschluss für Kopfhörer und Mikrofon geboten. Also ebenfalls Standard … das hatte schon mein altes Harris Notebook.

*CPU / GPU*
Hier gibt es wenig Überraschendes, bzw. sind genug Benchmarks vorhanden. Die Leistung ist ausreichend für Spiele in FHD und zum Schneiden von Videos, wobei ich nur bis 2,7K gehen würde. 4K wird dann sehr schnell zur Geduldsprobe. Ebenfalls schneidet man Videos auf dem Notebook hauptsächlich mit Kopfhörern, da der Lüfter der CPU schnell aufdreht und dann mit 40-45db zu unterhalten weiß. 
Das ist aber wiederrum abhängig von den verwendeten Effekten, bzw. mit welchem Codec ihr das Rohmaterial zur Verfügung habt (also AVC oder eher was schnittfreundlicheres wie Cineform oder H.264)

*SD Kartenleser*
Der SD-Kartenleser ist sehr praktisch, wenn man wie ich eine GoPro hat und seine Filmchen auf die Festplatte bringen will. Ich zumindest finde es komfortabler als mit dem USB – Kabel die GoPro zu verbinden oder mit einem externen Lesegerät zu hantieren. Leider ist der Kartenleser nicht ganz so flott, wie ich das zu erst erwartet hatte. Im Schnitt kopiere ich meine Videodateien mit 65 Mb/s, was etwas langsamer ist, also mit meinem per USB 3.0 angeschlossenen USB-Kartenleser (90Mb/s). Der Komfort ist mir aber das Mehr an „Wartezeit“ wert.

*Akku*
Der Akku ist im Notebook verschraubt und befindet sich auf der unteren rechten Seite. Er hält im Office / Programmiermodus 2.5 Std bis maximal 3.25 Std durch. Aufgeladen ist er in ca. 1 bis 1.5 Std (das aber nur gefühlt und nicht nachgemessen ). Das Ladegerät ist stark genug, um den Akku auch während des Zockens aufzuladen, somit sollte man nie in Strom-Not kommen. 

*Wartung*
Bei diesem Punkt bin ich echt Hin und Her gerissen, einfach war es nicht, aber vielleicht lag das auch an mangelnder Erfahrung?! 
Ziel war es, meine bereits vorhandene M.2 SSD zu verbauen, da diese hier noch ungenutzt herumlag. Leider hat das Key15 keinerlei Serviceklappe, wie auch andere (alle?) Notebooks von Schenker, mit welcher man schnell an Festplatte oder Arbeitsspeicher gelangt. Stellt sich halt die Frage, in wie weit dies von Nöten ist, bei einem Notebook welches man bei Bestellung frei konfigurieren kann?! Schlussendlich habe ich es geschafft, mit Mut, dem richtigen Werkzeug und dem Support-Personal von Schenker am Ohr.
Vom Prinzip her ist es eigentlich nicht sonderlich schwer. Zuerst löst man beide Schrauben, welche die Tastatur festhalten (sind separat gekennzeichnet). Dann Drückt man von hinten mit Gefühl gegen die Tastatur und hebt diese nur ein kleinwenig an (ich habe hierzu den Schraubendreher benutzt und in das Loch gesteckt). Sobald sich die Tastatur gehoben hat, habe ich mit meinem Spatel (den hatte ich noch vom iPhone Akkustausch-Set übrig) unter die Tastatur gefasst und diese aus der Verankerung geklickst. Das sind so kleine Plastiklaschen welche nach außen (von der Tastatur weg) in das Notebook greifen. Das macht man nun reihum und schon ist die Tastatur frei (vor dem Herausheben noch die beiden Flachbandkabel lösen). Wenn die Tastatur vom Gehäuse getrennt ist, löst man die nun zugänglichen Schrauben (5 Stück) und dreht das Notebook wieder um, löst die restlichen Schrauben und entfernt den Dummy aus dem SD-Slot. Nun hatte ich eigentlich die Erwartung, dass mir das Unterteil entgegenkommt, doch leider ist das nicht so. Im letzten Schritt muss man nun unten links (entgegenliegende Seite der Lüfter) etwas ziehen und dabei wieder vorsichtig mit dem Spatel drunter fassen. Beim Hochziehen kam mir mein alter Saugnapf gerade recht (auch vom Akkuset), hierdurch musste ich nicht am Gehäuse hebeln, sondern konnte die Unterseite sauber anheben (andernfalls könnte man den Deckel oder Lack beschädigen oder?). Ist die erste Lasche sauber ausgeklickst, geht der Rest von ganz allein. Ist der Deckel dann endlich ab, liegt einem das gesamte Notebook-Innenleben offen und ich muss schon sagen, sehr aufgeräumt und wertig sieht es unter der Haube aus. Der Tausch der Wärmeleitpaste nach ein paar Jahren sollte somit problemlos möglich sein, ohne dass man hier das komplette Mainboard entfernen muss (nicht wie bei ACER, jedenfalls war das beim Notebook vom Kumpel so, was ich vor ein paar Tagen zerlegt hatte). 
Der Einbau der SSD war dann ein Kinderspiel. Einstecken und die Schraube rein (dem Notebook beiliegend). Fertig. Notebook wieder in umgedrehter Reihenfolge zusammengebaut und eingeschaltet. 
Ein wenig graut es mir aber schon vor dem Saubermachen in ein oder zwei Jahren, denn dazu muss ja wieder alles demontiert werden. Bis dahin ist es aber noch ein wenig hin und ich verdränge den Gedanken erst einmal. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Im Betrieb*
Das Notebook ist im Office / Programmiermodus sehr leise und die Lüfter sind nur in äußerst ruhigen Umgebungen hörbar (die GPU ist immer ruhig - Nvidia Optimus sei Dank). Fordert man die CPU etwas mehr, z.B.: beim mehrfachen Importieren einer Datenbank in phpmyadmin (wie ich festegestellt habe) oder beim Build einer größeren Solution, dreht der Lüfter dann irgendwann höher, aber auch nicht sehr viel. Man nimmt ihn dann zwar war, aber stören tut das noch lange nicht (und ich bin WaKü-raner). 
Anders sieht die Sache dann beim Zocken aus. Hier laufen alle drei Lüfter recht laut und ohne Kopfhörer würde ich vielleicht auch nicht mehr zocken wollen. Gezockt habe ich Banished, welches keine allzu großen Anforderungen hat, somit gehe ich davon aus, wenn das Spiel nochmals anspruchsvoller wird, wird sich die Lautstärke abermals erhöhen.
Fassen wir die Werte noch mal zusammen:
Idle: lautlos / sehr leise / nicht wirklich messbar
Programmieren / Office: 35,1 db – 37,7 db
Zocken / Rendern von 1080p: 41,4 db bis 45,7 db

Alle meine Dezibel Messungen habe ich mit der iPhone APP „Decibel X“ und meinem iPhone 6S gemacht. Hierbei habe ich einen Abstand von 20cm zum Notebook eingehalten. 

*TIPP:* Falls bei euch auch die rechte Maustaste verzögert reagiert, dann liegt das nicht am Gerät, sondern an den Kontextmenüeintragen für die Intel HD Graphics. Ihr müsst dann einfach in der Registry den Eintrag für igfxDTCM entfernen, schon läuft es wieder wie geschmiert.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Directory\Background\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\igfxDTCM

*Fazit*
Phuuu, hier objektiv oder neutral zu bleiben fällt schon schwer, zumal ich schon alleine für den sehr guten Support wieder zu Schenker greifen würde. Ein dickes Lob geht an dieser Stelle an euch raus!!!
Ich bin mit meinem Einkauf auf jeden Fall sehr, sehr zufrieden und im Moment muss ich leider gestehen, dass mein über 5.000€ PC nur in der „Ecke“ steht, was eigentlich gar nicht geht. Um das jedoch etwas zu relativieren muss man hierzu sagen, dass ich kaum noch Zeit zum Zocken habe. Wäre das anders, dann würde er auch mehr genutzt werden. Denn zum Spielen eignet sich das KEY15 Notebook meines Erachtens nach nicht so ganz. Die Hardware ist zwar nicht das Problem, so kann man selbst Titel wie „Assassins Creed Origins“ in FHD mit Ultra Settings in 40 – 50fps spielen, doch die Geräuschkulisse ist einfach nicht mein Ding! Zocken war jedoch auch nie beabsichtigt, bzw. gruppiert Schenker selbst das Notebook im Business – Sektor ein und das unterschreibe ich. Das Notebook ist mit 15“ und 2.2Kg absolut transporttauglich, kann in hellen Büroräumen problemlos betrieben werden und stört mit keinem aufdringlichen Lüfter! Die Akkulaufzeit ist mit über 2 Stunden Office-Betrieb ebenfalls sehr gut und könnte, falls das erforderlich ist, auch noch einmal gestreckt werden, indem man in den Energieoptionen die Leistung der CPU im Akkubetrieb etwas mindert. Das Arbeiten an dem Gerät macht mir ebenfalls sehr viel Spaß, da schon alleine das Klickgeräusch der Tastatur so angenehm ausfällt, aber auch die Temperaturentwicklung ist völlig in Ordnung. So wird das Notebook bei längerer Beanspruchung zwar recht warm, jedoch hauptsächlich auf der Unterseite des Gerätes, so dass man keine schwitzigen Hände bekommt.
Nun zum Preis … das muss wirklich jeder selbst entscheiden, was einem ein solches Gerät wert ist. Meine Freunde meinten, wenn man Geld hat, dann kann man Schenker kaufen. Wobei alle die Notebooks und den Support im Premium / Enthusiasten – Bereich ansiedelten! Und das bestätige ich hiermit! Da ich das Gerät nicht oder nur kaum zum Spielen verwende sage ich mir: „Zwar kostet das Gerät über 2.000€, dafür werde ich damit aber auch mehr als 2.000€ verdienen!“ Wenn ich beim Kunden bin, dann brauche ich ein Gerät was funktioniert und auf das ich mich verlassen kann. Darüber hinaus muss man fairer Weise sagen, auch Geräte machen Leute, nicht nur Kleidung. Bis her bin ich immer mit meinem schwarzen USB-Stick losgezogen, von nun an kann ich mich problemlos mit meinem Notebook auf den Weg machen und das gefällt mir wesentlich besser und wirkt auch seriöser. 
Alles in allem stelle ich fest, auch das nächste Gerät in 3 – 5 Jahren wird ein Schenker werden!

Gruß Christian


----------

